# Casa Magna Robusto Cigar Review - I'll take a 5pack



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was a little worried when I picked this up and it was so tightly packed, but upon lighting I was amazed at how much smoke it gave me., I love Ni...

Read the full review here: Casa Magna Robusto Cigar Review - I'll take a 5pack


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

bought 5 loose ones a couple weeks ago. the first one had a raisin/plum fruity taste but the second one was nothing like the first. 3 more to go and i'm kind of hoping the rest taste like the first one. started out with a bit of spice,fruity second but last third was so so.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

This review is mine... I wouldn't say it was complex or anything. But it was tasty. I got two more waiting for me.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was given one of these by Cabrocker at our little "meet 'n herf" yesterday.

I'm waiting for the right night to smoke it.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I was given one of these by Cabrocker at our little "meet 'n herf" yesterday.
> 
> I'm waiting for the right night to smoke it.


So yeah, tonight was the right night.

What a great friggin' stick! I had a bit of trouble lighting, but I got a new lighter...so there's the answer to that.

The pre-light was pretty sweet, as in taste. After I lit it, and took a couple small draws, it didn't seem too impressive and I started to get worried.

However, after about 10-12 minutes, that thing literally took my breath away, I was so surprised at all of the flavor this had to offer, especially since the actual body of the cigar was pretty mild, but full on flavour!

I even did the ashstand. 

I would give this a 9.9999999999 out of a 10 but there are a lot of sticks I have never had...

I would buy a box of these if I could afford to.


----------

